# what kinda frog is this? I was trolling the gallery.



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It looks like someone used flash while taking pics of one of these:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/de...every-strange-frog-dirty-hybrid-outcross.html


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

And was previously posted/discussed here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/56352-oddball-cobalts-hybrids-rare-morph.html


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Oh you guys ruined the fun. I bet it's hybrid not expressed in the first generation. I will post more later on my studies and findings of hybrids. And gene expression.

And it looks like every hybrid frog produced. What people don't know is there are hidden genes that aren't expressed. Giving people a false sense hope. They can pop up several generations later. 


I got a response from Patrick and here is it, 
"Craig, good to hear from you! Anyway, very unusual looking frogs.
Let me know what you want for them, I'd be interested in discussing buying
them. Not sure why I'd want them...but they are definitely different. All
three look pretty much the same? Anyway, I guess I don't see that there is
much I can provide that will help you. I've never seen a frog that looks
like this, not in any offspring from my cobalts, nor any other dart frogs.
AS I see it, its not the origin of the pair that is at issue, rather its
what was in the tank when these frogs were produced, and only you can say
whether or not there was a "rogue" frog in the tank. I for one believe you,
I've seen oddities like this before. Again though, you would be the only
one that could say for sure what the situation was."

And Patrick does buy frogs from other breeders and in that there is the chance someone could have sold him a "cobalt" that was from a hybrid mix and he wouldn't have known. 

"as I see its not the origin of the pair that is the issue" And what does this sound like? I know there are no for sure records. And it's not Patrick's fault at all. You just never know what you buy. 

I saw this post when it first came out and chose not to say anything for my own benefit. I didn't want to get black listed or anything. But now i don't care, I know how Much i love dart frogs and I know I care about the frogs in their natural state and want to preserve them. And I will speak up when I see bs. I have done a lot for the preservation of these frogs and won't stand for this crap! Now today I finally understand rich. 


But let me know when it's ok to let hybrids in the hobby. 

Nothing towards Ron or Zach, none of us know everything. But who's to say? 

I however am a lab tech and have done lots of research on genetics and have had an experience with frogs that leads me to believe I am right. And like I said I will prove my point with pictures for you nay Sayers.

Jacobi you need to vent. I need to vent!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

And even of all the pictures on the Internet there is no tinc that even comes close to this in pattern, ever discovered. the only thing that it looks like are the tinc auratus luec crosses.

All dirty looking frogs are probably dirty!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

All the rainforest and everything else has pretty much been settled or destroyed.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

frogmanroth said:


> I however am a lab tech and have done lots of research on genetics and have had an experience with frogs that leads me to believe I am right.


... and this makes you expert enough to identify these frogs from a couple of pictures? How very scientific of you - claiming to be a scientist and then making an absolute statement based on anecdotal evidence obtained from a picture and completely ignoring any other possible explanation. I'm glad you're not one of my lab techs ...


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

frogmanroth said:


> All the rainforest and everything else has pretty much been settled or destroyed.


All of it? Have you spent much time in the Neotropics? I hope this is sarcasm, otherwise you're much more misinformed than I thought you were.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

frogmanroth said:


> Jacobi you need to vent. I need to vent!


Huh? What did I say?


----------

